# Hammered Porsche 964 3.6 Turbo



## Jean-Claude

When it comes to reviving and turning back the clock on existing paint, paint restoration(paint correction) is the bee's knees. This 21k mile 1994 3.6 Turbo got just that. As the pictures show, her paint was wanting some attention.

As a relatively new acquisition that would be daily driven (2 miles per day) by my client, absolute perfection was not the goal. Something beautiful, but livable and manageable was the primary target. We set the target at a 7 out of 10 on a restorative detail scale...though, I think he came away a bit better than a 7...

We picked her up from my client's home in our enclosed custom hauler, took our time with the restoration and then delivered the car to him at the Caffeine and Exotics car show in Atlanta(which we sponsor). It is not uncommon for a client's car to get featured in our spot at the show but more often than not we are showing a newer car getting paint protection film, Modesta coatings, etc., etc. So having a 3.6 Turbo that got extensive paint restoration and no new car protection services was really neat for us as paint restoration and extensive restorative detailing was what my business was founded on 10 years ago. It was like stepping back in time and getting to share it with others was a treat for me.

At the show, the car was a huge hit. There were a lot of drooling car enthusiasts enjoying this rare bird.

Thanks for clicking and I hope you enjoy the content. :cheers:

Loaded up at our client's home and ready to make the trip to "Pork and Bean County"(hah) where our shop is located.










She's definitely ready for some sweet sweet attention. (Our client knew he was about to drop some coin so he was okay getting his money's worth not washing it prior to us picking it up)


























After a wash and decontamination we could see what was really going on with the paint. Here are some before and after shots of the paint showing the payoff on the investment.



























































































Emblems removed to get 24 years of junk out and paint properly restored.










Too many years without this being done means intense etching occurs and cuts through the paint. Not uncommon on on classics at all though. But now when it all goes back together it will look 100x better.










All plastics were restored to a former glory that was a distant memory.



















The paint was not the only surfaces to be restored. The rubber seals and trim were given the same care that the paint got. The devil's in the details. Learn how we did it here:






When the dust settled, this rare bird looked better than it had in decades.













































































































Although it was not featured in this piece. The interior got many hours of attention to restore the look, feel and smell of the leather seats, the hard vinyl surfaces were stripped on years of oily products and conditioned and carpets were steam cleaned. In short, this girl was made up for the ball.










Before loading it in our trailer we shot a bit of video showing off the attitude this car now had.






It was a fun project that my staff and I really found a lot of joy in working on. I hope that all of you enjoyed this brief write up. If you have any questions, fire away!


----------



## CTR247

Great work guys .... definitely a nice transformation
Huge 964 turbo fan and they always look good in black .... even more so when looking so glossy


----------



## transtek

Lovely job!

Couldn't help myself from singing "Bad Boys, Bad Boys, what you gonna do..."


----------



## Bill58

That's a superb result!


----------



## sevenfourate

Not sure what's more impressive. your detailing skills or your camera work !

Epic effort on all fronts.....:thumb:


----------



## James_R

Great work Jean-Claude

Super transformation


----------



## benji008

Absolutely stunning on all fronts buddy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

No-one can fault your detailing but a two mile journey every day isn't going to do the rest of the car any favours............???????


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks lovely


----------



## Fentum

Derek-Eddleston said:


> No-one can fault your detailing but a two mile journey every day isn't going to do the rest of the car any favours............???????


Jean-Claude,

^Exactly this and a bit more. It is your client's car, of course, to do with as he pleases but I subscribe firmly to the view that cars like these benefit from proper (and improper!) use.

Lovely job, and no offence intended to your client, but what sort of pervert owns a car like that and then can manage the self-restraint to limit himself to two miles a day:lol:? Please tell me he gives it a good ragging at weekends!

Especially in my Alfas (156 GTA and S4 Spider), but also in the Panamera, I've been known to take a 150 mile detour when I have popped out for a loaf of bread or similar simply because it was a nice day and it "felt" right. That's what owning cars like these should provoke.

I suppose that I am lucky in that I can almost always catch up on work in the evening, whereas many have to be somewhere between certain hours.

Still, you've surely given the whole car a new lease of life even if the owner is IMHO storing up oily parts trouble through underuse/not letting the car reach, and then run, at operating temperature for long enough. The fluids really need to be regularly and fully circulated in a car like this to keep it in tip top form.

Peter


----------



## SBM

sevenfourate said:


> Not sure what's more impressive. your detailing skills or your camera work !
> 
> Epic effort on all fronts.....:thumb:


^^^ This - Completely agree :thumb:


----------



## Jean-Claude

CTR247 said:


> Great work guys .... definitely a nice transformation
> Huge 964 turbo fan and they always look good in black .... even more so when looking so glossy


Thank you



transtek said:


> Lovely job!
> 
> Couldn't help myself from singing "Bad Boys, Bad Boys, what you gonna do..."


Everyone does it lol



Bill58 said:


> That's a superb result!


Thank you



sevenfourate said:


> Not sure what's more impressive. your detailing skills or your camera work !
> 
> Epic effort on all fronts.....:thumb:


Thank you on all fronts just the same. 



James_R said:


> Great work Jean-Claude
> 
> Super transformation


Thank you



benji008 said:


> Absolutely stunning on all fronts buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you



Derek-Eddleston said:


> No-one can fault your detailing but a two mile journey every day isn't going to do the rest of the car any favours............???????


He lives in mid-town Atlanta and 1 mile from his office. It's not a matter of him not being willing to drive further. In context, it's that he is driving it at all while many who would own the car would park it in a garage and leave it there. So the paint correction and detail service was for a car that would be driven and not a garage queen. So we aimed for less than a true 10 out of 10 so the service would be commensurate with its lifestyle. 



WHIZZER said:


> Looks lovely


Thank you



Fentum said:


> Jean-Claude,
> 
> ^Exactly this and a bit more. It is your client's car, of course, to do with as he pleases but I subscribe firmly to the view that cars like these benefit from proper (and improper!) use.
> 
> Lovely job, and no offence intended to your client, but what sort of pervert owns a car like that and then can manage the self-restraint to limit himself to two miles a day:lol:? Please tell me he gives it a good ragging at weekends!
> 
> Especially in my Alfas (156 GTA and S4 Spider), but also in the Panamera, I've been known to take a 150 mile detour when I have popped out for a loaf of bread or similar simply because it was a nice day and it "felt" right. That's what owning cars like these should provoke.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky in that I can almost always catch up on work in the evening, whereas many have to be somewhere between certain hours.
> 
> Still, you've surely given the whole car a new lease of life even if the owner is IMHO storing up oily parts trouble through underuse/not letting the car reach, and then run, at operating temperature for long enough. The fluids really need to be regularly and fully circulated in a car like this to keep it in tip top form.
> 
> Peter


See above. I understand but it's not my call. I am just here to create solutions for particular owners. 



SBM said:


> ^^^ This - Completely agree :thumb:


Thank you!


----------



## Starbuck88

If you let me pick my jaw up off the floor, lovely results sir 

What a lovely car too. I'm not a fan of modern Porsches, certainly nothing from the 90s (frog eye) on wards so this old school banker widow maker really interest me.


----------



## Jean-Claude

Starbuck88 said:


> If you let me pick my jaw up off the floor, lovely results sir
> 
> What a lovely car too. I'm not a fan of modern Porsches, certainly nothing from the 90s (frog eye) on wards so this old school banker widow maker really interest me.


:lol:


----------



## muchoado

gorgeous


----------



## Cookies

That is absolutely gorgeous. The rear quarters are stunning, second only to those on my gorgeous wife (she's looking over my shoulder as I type this lol). 

Seriously though, the reflections and the way the light is bouncing off the curves is just outstanding. 

One of my favourite all time cars. I had a poster of a guards red one on my bedroom was as a 10 year-old. 

Stunning work, and as the other guys have said, excellent camera work too. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Claude

muchoado said:


> gorgeous





Cookies said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. The rear quarters are stunning, second only to those on my gorgeous wife (she's looking over my shoulder as I type this lol).
> 
> Seriously though, the reflections and the way the light is bouncing off the curves is just outstanding.
> 
> One of my favourite all time cars. I had a poster of a guards red one on my bedroom was as a 10 year-old.
> 
> Stunning work, and as the other guys have said, excellent camera work too.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## H-M3

I weed myself! Beautiful :thumb:. My brother had the same one that was in popular blue colour. I remember the sheer grunt these things have, plus it was air cooled. My brother kicks himself for not keeping it as they have tripled in price now.:wall:


----------



## Stoner

A gorgeous transformation on a fantastic car :argie:


----------



## Jean-Claude

H-M3 said:


> I weed myself! Beautiful :thumb:. My brother had the same one that was in popular blue colour. I remember the sheer grunt these things have, plus it was air cooled. My brother kicks himself for not keeping it as they have tripled in price now.:wall:





Stoner said:


> A gorgeous transformation on a fantastic car :argie:


Thanks for the kind words. :thumb:


----------



## Justin2

One of my favourite Porsche’s and a great transformation


----------



## Jean-Claude

Justin2 said:


> One of my favourite Porsche's and a great transformation


Thanks mate!


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Epic!


----------



## ColinG

Great job, what a cracking car.


----------



## Bug Sponge

What a beauty, nice work!


----------



## Mk2Singh

Beautiful!


----------



## No_Fear

GREAT car! one of my favorities!


----------



## Itstony

In a word, fantastic.


----------



## Demetrios72

Best looking Porsche IMO :thumb:

Stunning motor!!


----------

